# TPF is losing it's appeal



## Destin (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone else feel like this is turning into more of a social network than a photography forum? I mean, with all the "Guys of TPF" and "Girls of TPF" and "TPF back in the day" threads popping up, it seems like all the actual photography threads are being neglected a bit. 

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## sobolik (Jan 17, 2011)

It all depends on how many actual beginners make a post.  But yes some use it to just socialize. 

Like this one "Cute. erose86 and the bitter one are hijacking a thread. Telling the  accuser that others are spammers that she is having dreams about him.  Spam if there ever was it."
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...y/231978-just-fair-sensitive-open-minded.html


----------



## Destin (Jan 17, 2011)

sobolik said:


> It all depends on how many actual beginners make a post.  But yes some use it to just socialize.
> 
> Like this one "Cute. erose86 and the bitter one are hijacking a thread. Telling the  accuser that others are spammers that she is having dreams about him.  Spam if there ever was it."
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...y/231978-just-fair-sensitive-open-minded.html



I don't have a problem with using it to socialize. I do that too. 

But when all the users who normally answer questions are too busy posting photos of themselves to answer them, I think it's overboard.


----------



## Moe (Jan 17, 2011)

I think it's just growing pains for you, not the site really changing that much. It's always been fairly social. You have been here a few months and are seeing the forum with different eyes.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the last few days or so have been a little distracting due to the ladies posting all the skin , I just picked up my D90 posted a couple of pics and had hardly any feedback  so I hear ya..... I think things will "change focus" as time goes on...Its all your fault ladies!


----------



## vtf (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless you are working online, everything online is a social network. Hence the term forum.


----------



## sobolik (Jan 17, 2011)

Destin said:


> sobolik said:
> 
> 
> > It all depends on how many actual beginners make a post.  But yes some use it to just socialize.
> ...



This is a beginner forum. You don't expect them to go hire models do you? Or am I missing the issue?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2011)

Destin said:


> I don't have a problem with using it to socialize. I do that too.
> 
> But when all the users who normally answer questions are too busy posting photos of themselves to answer them, I think it's overboard.


Wow! Really?


----------



## Dao (Jan 17, 2011)

But we are talking about photography related forum, not photography school.

Without any fun factor, who want to hang around.


----------



## vtf (Jan 17, 2011)

PhillyPhoton said:


> I think the last few days or so have been a little distracting due to the ladies posting all the skin , I just picked up my D90 posted a couple of pics and had hardly any feedback  so I hear ya..... I think things will "change focus" as time goes on...Its all your fault ladies!


 
My images were so beautiful and technically correct that even without the distraction I got few replies. 
Oh sorry, I'm socializing. :blushing:


----------



## reznap (Jan 17, 2011)

I think that what we need more of are "what's a good first DSLR?" threads.


----------



## Jessielee13 (Jan 17, 2011)

Destin said:


> sobolik said:
> 
> 
> > It all depends on how many actual beginners make a post.  But yes some use it to just socialize.
> ...



So you think they are employed... or is it their job just to sit and answer all our questions all day. It is  nice that they help all of us who don't know what they are doing or are having issues with things... Their advise is free and given because people want to give it.. they don't have to tell you nothing. Then where would you be?


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 17, 2011)

Its a possible sympton of the lack of involvement from the people who own this place. If you don't have a decently strong presence behind the forum to help guide and shape it, then people go off on their own and things become just another social website.

I could also be you who has outgrown here. I used to post here quite a bit, and on other websites too. I've drasticly cut the amount of posts on the websites I joined 1-2 years ago and have newer places I camera chat with people.

People come here and leave a few years later (at best).  Look at the posters in threads...how many have a join date before 2010?  Not that many as people who have joined prior to 2010 have typically moved on to newer (and hopefully for them) better places.

Then there are us free retarded chaps who just poke our heads in here to see how things are


----------



## vtf (Jan 17, 2011)

reznap said:


> I think that what we need more of are "what's a good first DSLR?" threads.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## Geaux (Jan 17, 2011)

You just gotta be part of the IN crew here  lol

You'll be fine, but if you think it's lost it's appeal and you THREATEN to leave... I doubt anyone is going to really care.  jus'saying.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 17, 2011)

Destin said:


> Anyone else feel this way?


 
No


----------



## LuckySe7en (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't been here too long but I don't see how the forum changed very much.  I'm a member of many forums and it's not uncommon for threads with pics to get more attention.  let alone pics of attractive women/men. (i'm not attractive btw)
it's all in fun dude, relax and enjoy the fun!  Every time I hit the "new posts" button, there are many other threads that come up before the threads you posted.  

I'm guessing you didnt participate in the mentioned threads, did you


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2011)

People need to relax.....that thread hasn't even been open a week!! It will die down and things will go back to normal. It's the winter time for most of us and things in general get boring. At least everyone is enjoying each other and learning about the people they see on here everyday. Or we could go back to fighting in threads, that was going on about a month or 2 ago.....lol That was fun. I don't know, I think I would rather have this.


----------



## Overread (Jan 17, 2011)

Destin said:


> Anyone else feel like this is turning into more of a social network than a photography forum? I mean, with all the "Guys of TPF" and "Girls of TPF" and "TPF back in the day" threads popping up, it seems like all the actual photography threads are being neglected a bit.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way?



Have you actually read any of those threads? The first two are FULL of photos and the third has nothing to do with TPF back in the day as the title suggests  

Besides this is a social networking site for photographers - its going to have a social aspect. Heck I generally think the site is doing really well when the social aspect picks up like it has in recent times.


----------



## Destin (Jan 17, 2011)

Haha first off, I never threatened to leave, and I don't plan on it. I get too much amusement out of this site, and the middle school like fights that go on between schwetty and MO 

I'm not saying it's bad that it's getting more social. I'm just making the observation that those couple threads have been getting so much attention that other threads (with real questions) are getting neglected.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been here not quite a year and sometimes the photography technically side of the forum is quite good, sometimes its full of the redundant Which camera is better, help me choose my next lens, or please help me validate the next purchase I make.

Not saying these are bad things, because I've been guilty too so don't jump all over me. 

Somedays we see pissing contests, my penis is bigger than yours type of deal. (For us women what would that be...... no nevermind don't answer that.) I'm sorry you feel we have gotten off the beaten path so to speak but in a couple weeks time this will all be over and you will be back to the Canon Vs Nikon, Help me choose, I have had my camera for a month and been asked to shoot my cousin's girlfriends, uncles twice removed sisters wedding thread. And life will be back to normal.


----------



## dancingsphinx22 (Jan 17, 2011)

reznap said:


> I think that what we need more of are "what's a good first DSLR?" threads.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

This is exactly why people _flocked_ to the "non-photography" threads - because they're sick of the same ol, repeated topics. 

There's nothing wrong with taking a break from the monotony once in awhile - I personally like messin' around in the word association or song title threads - so everyone just relax.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 17, 2011)

mishele said:


> People need to relax.....that thread hasn't even been open a week!! It will die down and things will go back to normal. It's the winter time for most of us and things in general get boring. At least everyone is enjoying each other and learning about the people they see on here everyday. Or we could go back to fighting in threads, that was going on about a month or 2 ago.....lol That was fun. I don't know, I think I would rather have this.


 

I'm relaxed, and just for the record Mishele, you can post pics of yourself anytime, I personaly think you should start your own thread :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2011)

Destin said:


> Haha first off, I never threatened to leave, and I don't plan on it. I get too much amusement out of this site, and the middle school like fights that go on between schwetty and MO
> 
> I'm not saying it's bad that it's getting more social. I'm just making the observation that those couple threads have been getting so much attention that other threads (with real questions) are getting neglected.




I've actually been posting in more threads since the social stuff has been going on. lol And I've prolly been logged on double the amount of time.


----------



## Overread (Jan 17, 2011)

Destin said:


> I'm not saying it's bad that it's getting more social. I'm just making the observation that those couple threads have been getting so much attention that other threads (with real questions) are getting neglected.



The social aspects of the site are not distracting from the photographic- the difference is that many of those who can answer questions here have seen the same entry level questions over and over and over. In recent times TPF has gained a very big beginner population base whilst not really expanding its higher level photographer base - thus you've a lot of people making a lot of entry level threads and only a few willing to take time to answer them (and even then most people will only answer so many before stopping).


----------



## Overread (Jan 17, 2011)

mishele said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Haha first off, I never threatened to leave, and I don't plan on it. I get too much amusement out of this site, and the middle school like fights that go on between schwetty and MO
> ...



Exactly - boost the socail aspects and make the site more friendly and people are far more likely to take notice of the site as a whole. Heck take part in the social threads and there is a good chance people will take you a little more seriously as well (often newer people can get ignored simply because people don't always like taking time to answer questions in detail when the person they are answering might well never visit the site again )


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-gallery/231994-photography-business.html

Hop to it everybody! Chop chop!


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 17, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-gallery/231994-photography-business.html
> 
> Hop to it everybody! Chop chop!


 

what, the business or the photography?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2011)

The thread! It needs answers!


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 17, 2011)

Why is this in the beginners forum?

"Photography Beginners' Forum & Photo Gallery Brand new to photography, or brushing up on some of the basics? Dont be shy! Talk to other beginners and ask all your basic photographic questions here. Show us some of the photos you have taken so far and get some review - so you can learn where there is room for improvement!"

This is what I see wrong with the TPF. Everyone just dumps in this forum instead of using them appropriately. Use the damn off topic forum!


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 17, 2011)

PhillyPhoton said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > People need to relax.....that thread hasn't even been open a week!! It will die down and things will go back to normal. It's the winter time for most of us and things in general get boring. At least everyone is enjoying each other and learning about the people they see on here everyday. Or we could go back to fighting in threads, that was going on about a month or 2 ago.....lol That was fun. I don't know, I think I would rather have this.
> ...



Oooh, I agree. More pics Mishele


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 17, 2011)

The best thing about a forum like this one, is that is has several separate sections...so everyone can easily choose which type of posts they want to read, post or reply to.

If you think threads like those mentioned, are getting too much attention...then stop clicking on them.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 17, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> The best thing about a forum like this one, is that is has several separate sections...so everyone can easily choose which type of posts they want to read, post or reply to.
> 
> If you think threads like those mentioned, are getting too much attention...then stop clicking on them.



But do people actually utilize the separate sections like the should? Say, this thread?


----------



## Destin (Jan 17, 2011)

I intentionally posted this here, rather than the off topic forum, because this thread directly relates to the beginners section.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 17, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> But do people actually utilize the separate sections like the should? Say, this thread?


----------



## LuckySe7en (Jan 17, 2011)

*Can't we all just get along?!*


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 17, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> eric-holmes said:
> 
> 
> > But do people actually utilize the separate sections like the should? Say, this thread?



Does that mean you agree or disagree? Lol


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 17, 2011)

Agree


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Let's begin!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 17, 2011)

When I have enough weddings and make pretty decent money from it, I will start posting it under "professional gallery". Of course there is no doubt in my mind someone is going to say, why are these in the professional gallery, not beginner?  Then my post will turn into pissing contest.  :lmao:


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok. I just can't see how this threads correlates with anything about a beginner aside from the fact that it's just been dumped in the beginner forum because "it's the one that everyone posts in so it will get the most visual stimuli".


----------



## table1349 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3169/3111720610_76fd0c0aa9_o.png  :lmao:


That's what is nice about a forum like this.  We can have social discussions like this one along with answering the questions of others.


----------



## Blitz55 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been going to forums for a long time.

This is what happens.

There will always be the old guard who will "Remember better times" of the forum. That is usually because the forum is smaller and it is a tight nit group of everyone knowing everyone and all there for the same reason.
The larger the forum gets, the more the focus sort of blurs. People will have been here for a while so they use it for both "Photography" and socializing. New people come in and want to share their photography but also want to join in with the socializing a bit.

I was on a forum like that, there from the beginning and for a few years it was just fantastic. But eventually the forum just got way to big, people who used it at first sort of got lost in the mix. Forum eventually just closed. Was kind of sad. 

But It also depends on WHERE you go in a forum. There are still branches of this forum that look like they are all photo all business. This area seems to be a bit more casual. Thats just my first impression as I am really new to this forum. Though not new to using forums.


Here is a great forum that has good community, is rather large and still keeps its focus.
ConceptArt.org Version 3.0


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2011)

No likey da Girls of TPF??

Den, no clickey da Girls of TPF.

Broblem bolved. 

(me ad oh hey tyler been angin' out)


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 17, 2011)

mishele said:


> People need to relax.....that thread hasn't even been open a week!! It will die down and things will go back to normal. It's the winter time for most of us and things in general get boring. At least everyone is enjoying each other and learning about the people they see on here everyday. Or we could go back to fighting in threads, that was going on about a month or 2 ago.....lol That was fun. I don't know, I think I would rather have this.


  :hugs: These threads are much more fun... Life doesn't have to be so serious all the time..:er:



Big Mike said:


> The best thing about a forum like this one, is that is has several separate sections...so everyone can easily choose which type of posts they want to read, post or reply to.
> *
> If you think threads like those mentioned, are getting too much attention...then stop clicking on the*m.


:thumbup::thumbup: 



LuckySe7en said:


> *Can't we all just get along?!*


eacesign:eacemrgreen: :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Jan 17, 2011)

> *TPF is losing it's appeal*


 
You ain't seen nuthin'.  You shudda been around when the site ownership changed hands.  That's when TPF *DID* loose it's appeal.  Now it just undulates.


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 17, 2011)

mishele said:


> People need to relax.....that thread hasn't even been open a week!! It will die down and things will go back to normal. It's the winter time for most of us and things in general get boring. At least everyone is enjoying each other and learning about the people they see on here everyday. Or we could go back to fighting in threads, that was going on about a month or 2 ago.....lol That was fun. I don't know, I think I would rather have this.



Clearly the only option is to start fighting over who the hottest forum member is.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 17, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > People need to relax.....that thread hasn't even been open a week!! It will die down and things will go back to normal. It's the winter time for most of us and things in general get boring. At least everyone is enjoying each other and learning about the people they see on here everyday. Or we could go back to fighting in threads, that was going on about a month or 2 ago.....lol That was fun. I don't know, I think I would rather have this.
> ...


 Clearly, its a tie. Schwetty with that red dress and that avatar of yours Orion...  oh man...


----------



## Bram (Jan 17, 2011)

Those three threads you just mentioned are for us to get to know eachother, Oh my god it's called socializing! WHO KNEW!!
Seriously man you don't like it go to photographyonthenet or something. Those three threads are for *FUN *Hope you got that. TPF is not losing it's appeal your just bitter because nobody is answering the questions or C&C threads you havn't posted. 
Chill man it's a Forum like VTF said. Google it if you don't know what it means.

Enjoy your new forum


----------



## Arch (Jan 17, 2011)

Well actually TPF use to be more social than it is now, back around 2005-2007, we already had the 'boys' and 'girls' threads, we already had 'post a picture of yourself' and the 'arty self portrait thread'.... then came more and more members which tends to break things up a bit, some leave because they don't like the size and how unpersonal things become.
Those threads then become dated because no one knows many of the members in them, so what you are seeing here is just a cycle.

When enough people have been around for a good while, new friendships and jokes form..... *in a morgan freeman voice*... 'and so continues the journey of an internet forum, forever changing and adapting to its new envirnoment'...


----------



## doziergraphic (Jan 17, 2011)

None of this makes sense. If you post here, who do you want critiquing your photos? OTHER BEGINNERS? Like the blind leading the blind. It would be impossible to any credible critiquing if only newbies hit this thread. I'm glad there are several 'non-beginners' on here.

People like eros, schwetty, bitterjeweler and so many others have given me great advice that I would never have got from another newbie. 

My entire lighting rig was purchased on the advice of Derrell - I'm guessing he's not really a beginner, but I'm thankful he comes on here and offers his opinions and advice.

If it weren't for those you mentioned, most of these questions, posts, etc on here would go unanswered, or simply have the generic "great shot" type of responses.

I never go off the beginner link here because I am comfortable putting anything up here and know it's likely going to get honest criticism whether I like it or not - isn't that the point?

Why would I want to hear from someone on here like my mother who tells me "oh that's a great photo!" She doesn't know any better and most newbies don't either. Things like horizon lines, oof, dof, etc go right by newbies until they see others on here making those critiques. THAT'S HOW YOU LEARN!


----------



## Overread (Jan 17, 2011)

doziergraphic said:


> None of this makes sense. If you post here, who do you want critiquing your photos? OTHER BEGINNERS? Like the blind leading the blind. It would be impossible to any credible critiquing if only newbies hit this thread. I'm glad there are several 'non-beginners' on here.
> 
> People like erose




I'm going to shock you - Erose is a beginner! (and I mean that in a nice way if you look at her work). I think she has a few months - maybe a year or so of shooting? 

So yes newbies can help newbies if they are good and work to learning their stuff


----------



## Fujito (Jan 17, 2011)

A forum without any social aspect is a fail forum. People come for the photography, but they will frequent a lot more if they feel connected to an online community. That's how it is on all of the car forums I'm on. This is the first photography forum I've ever joined.

I've even witnessed forum regulars on other sites actually begin relationships, either locally or LDR. Familiarity breeds attraction, so where better to find someone who shares the same interest than on a forum like this? Hell, two photographers can meet, fall in love, and be broke together!


----------



## bluetibby1 (Jan 17, 2011)

This thread means nothing to me an I'm going to ignore it. I still like this forum more than others. I get c and c and the forum is busy. I like that! Just my input. 
Blue


----------



## hrry (Jan 17, 2011)

I am new here and think the forum is fine. Good sense of humor and can learn alot on here.


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2011)

hrry said:


> I am new here and think the forum is fine. Good sense of humor and can learn alot on here.



Who asked you........lol 

I'm kidding and I'm glad you are enjoying yourself here!!:lmao:


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 17, 2011)

Overread said:


> doziergraphic said:
> 
> 
> > None of this makes sense. If you post here, who do you want critiquing your photos? OTHER BEGINNERS? Like the blind leading the blind. It would be impossible to any credible critiquing if only newbies hit this thread. I'm glad there are several 'non-beginners' on here.
> ...



Also, there are times when other beginners are almost more helpful than the more experienced photogs because they remember what it was like to _not know_ this stuff.

So some newbie comes in and knows nothing about the exposure triangle, for instance, until a few people here enlighten them and point them to a couple good resources.  The next time someone comes around asking the same question (roughly 25 minutes later), that person can share the knowledge they just gained.  Sometimes, in fact, helping other people understand something can often result in understanding it better yourself.

So yeah, in some ways it may be the blind leading the blind, but I think there's something to be said for the slightly-less-blind leading the slightly-more-blind.

Also, there's the solidarity factor.  It's nice to feel like there are other people that are struggling with the same things that you are.  For instance, I'm really trying to work on composition and lighting right now, and being able to "watch" other people learn the same stuff is really helpful even when I'm not asking questions of my own or posting anything for critique.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought the Guys and Girls of TPF threads were great fun...we all got to actually "see" some of the faces behind the names...I enjoyed both those threads quite a bit...I dunno...TPF has about the same amount of appeal as it always had...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 17, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > doziergraphic said:
> ...



Agree!


----------



## usayit (Jan 17, 2011)

Blitz55 said:


> There will always be the old guard who will "Remember better times" of the forum. That is usually because the forum is smaller and it is a tight nit group of everyone knowing everyone and all there for the same reason.
> The larger the forum gets, the more the focus sort of blurs. People will have been here for a while so they use it for both "Photography" and socializing. New people come in and want to share their photography but also want to join in with the socializing a bit.



What he said.......

It was just as social back then but somehow much more welcoming and warm.....


A lot of what made it personal was lost when it changed owners.... and people left.


----------



## supraman215 (Jan 17, 2011)

usayit said:


> Blitz55 said:
> 
> 
> > There will always be the old guard who will "Remember better times" of the forum. That is usually because the forum is smaller and it is a tight nit group of everyone knowing everyone and all there for the same reason.
> ...



+1

<--- hasn't changed much.


----------

